# Kenpo Stylists



## Rob_Broad

Just curious as to what make up of the Kenpo members were here.  From here I will be branching this out for origanizations later.


----------



## Kirk

Wow, great minds think alike!    I was going to post a thread
about how important people think organizations are.  But you
beat me to it!


----------



## KenpoTess

Gee 2 Votes makes 100% ~!!  
AK all the way here.. 

For awhile Ken Jiu Ryu.. American Kenpo and Samurai Jiu-jitsu.. 
Gotta love the groundwork too


----------



## Rob_Broad

Even though I spent my early years of training in the tracy system, I am AK all the way.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Seperates the AK style apart from any other I've seen.  The system seems much more complete than the rest. Knowledge and more indepth knowledge contained is what intrigues me the most about AK. I guess that's why I've stayed involved.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Klondike93

What makes up the catagory, other?

I think you might want to see if they can put an 'm' in shaolin kempo so some feathers don't get ruffled.


Oh yeah, EPAK all the way here too  


:asian:


----------



## Tad

I think AK is the best. I'm just a beginner, but have followed Ak for many years. AK starts out with great basics and then gives you great tools that will last a life time.


This is my first post. I really enjoy this forum, keep up the good work!


Tad W.


----------



## Kempojujutsu

I am a (other) kempo guy.
Bob


----------



## brianhunter

Ed Parkers American Kenpo!


----------



## Sigung86

Not to throw a fly in the ointment ... But ...

Teach Tracy's and studying SL-4.

Dan


----------



## Wertle

I'm an other myself ^_^


----------



## Kirk

EPAK beginner!


----------



## RCastillo

Tracy, but being wined, and dined by the IKKO! :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

I voted for EPAK as well. Why have a hotdog when you can have steak. I'm not dissing the other kenpo/kempo styles, sort of, but EPAK is just what I need 

BTW, welcome to the board Ted. I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## kenmpoka

No feathers ruffled KLondike 93, Shaolin Kenpo refers to the system originated by GM. Castro, Shaolin kempo refers to the system originated in the 60's in CA (actually an offshoot of Kajukenbo) by GMs Gascon/Godin and improved upon by others.

:asian:


----------



## Dun Ringill

I'm involved with Chinese Kenpo so I guess that falls under the "other" category, even though my lineage is from Ed Parker.


----------



## satans.barber

Other, Kempo Ryu Karate Kickboxing.

Basically trimmed down EPAK. Same techs, just less of them.

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Like nobody knew that........ LOL:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> 
> *No feathers ruffled KLondike 93, Shaolin Kenpo refers to the system originated by GM. Castro, Shaolin kempo refers to the system originated in the 60's in CA (actually an offshoot of Kajukenbo) by GMs Gascon/Godin and improved upon by others.
> 
> :asian: *



Thanks for the info on the differences between the two.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

are both incredible Kenpoists.

:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle

Ed Parkers American Kenpo!!!!!  Oh Yeah!


----------



## nathan_sau

Me, Im IKCA and RyuKyu Kempo...:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Like nobody knew that........ LOL:rofl:
> 
> :asian: *



You are?!? I though that was just a vicious rumor.....:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Gotta dust off those rumors and let the light shine.........
:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631

I thought you'd get a chuckle out of that one


----------



## Goldendragon7

stirred up !   :rofl:   LOL

:asian:


----------



## Dave Simmons

I am a no nonsense Kenpo advocate!!! I love Kenpo. However I do not get caught up with verbage about how things are done.  Economy of movement is my priority.

I follow the Tracy, Parker era teachings. In short, stay low and hunt with a dash of Joe Lewis Fighting Systems. Fight and street applications...

Regards,

Dave Simmons
http://www.mnkenpo.com


----------



## Doc

Beginning to get a handle on some of the directions Parker shared with me.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Doc! Good to see you over here at MT everyonce in awhile. I've enjoyed your tech descritpions, keep 'em comming! Your point of view adds so much to these boards and as a non-kempost, it's great to see the many levels of the art I admire so.


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Doc! Good to see you over here at MT everyonce in awhile. I've enjoyed your tech descritpions, keep 'em comming! Your point of view adds so much to these boards and as a non-kempost, it's great to see the many levels of the art I admire so. *



Thank you for your very kind words.


----------



## gravity

Hmmm...Finally an easy question 
 

Ed Parker's American kenpo with some BJJ thrown in. 

I recently read infinite insights into Kenpo vol. 1. 
I was curious about GM Ralph Castro's Shaolin Kenpo - The book mentioned how GM Ralph Castro continued to use the original kenpo karate club patch after Mr.Parker switched to the IKKA crest. I also read somewhere on the NET that the creed for Shaolin Kenpo is the same as the one developed by Mr. Parker for American Kenpo. I was wondering are there any similarities between the 2 systems? Either technique wise/ ideology/ approach etc (I know that Ralph Castro was a student of Professor Chow and GM Parker).

Thank You Kindly


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by gravity _*
> I was curious about GM Ralph Castro's Shaolin Kenpo -
> I was wondering are there any similarities between Shoalin Kenpo and Ed Parker's American Kenpo? Either technique wise/ ideology/ approach etc (I know that Ralph Castro was a student of Professor Chow and GM Parker).
> *



Since Castro received his Black Belt from Ed Parker and later studied with Chow, there are many similarities particularly in early Ed Parker Kenpo, but not the sophistication of American Kenpo in it's later days.

:asian:


----------



## IKCAMemberGary

IKCA all the way!

Gary


----------



## lifewise

IKCA and EPAK


----------



## KenpoDave

Tracy's, for me.  By the way, do the polls work, or is there a trick to it?  I get a "this action cannot be completed" box when I try to vote...

Dave


----------



## Kempojujutsu

They probable have it fixed where only EPAK is the only vote. :rofl: 
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu

I demand a chad recount:drinkbeer 
Bob


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> 
> *Tracy's, for me.  By the way, do the polls work, or is there a trick to it?  I get a "this action cannot be completed" box when I try to vote...
> 
> Dave *



The polls are not fixed. I voted for EPAK and had to push the submit button , or whatever it's called, a few times before it was submitted. It also happened with a other polls I voted on. I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> 
> *Tracy's, for me.  By the way, do the polls work, or is there a trick to it?  I get a "this action cannot be completed" box when I try to vote...
> 
> Dave *



The trick is this: This "Forum" is controlled by a few here, like DC from Scottsdale, Kirk from SA, and a few others. (Just teasing here)


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *I demand a chad recount:drinkbeer
> Bob *


Chad?  Oh you mean Chronuss.....I think he's off being undimpled.:rofl:


----------



## cdhall

I learned this abbreviation - EPAK- here so I'll use it on this poll.

I've gone to some trouble to learn Mr. Parker's system his way and I'm glad I did.  

Someone call Mr. C's home number and tell him there is someone here on the board impersonating him.  Mr. GM Tracy will be upset to hear Mr. C has been identified with AK.   
:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

My main study is American Kenpo, but I am also doing the IKCA program with Lifewise.   It is interesting to see the simularities and differences.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *My main study is American Kenpo, but I am also doing the IKCA program with Lifewise.   It is interesting to see the simularities and differences.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



Doing the IKCA program? Since when?


----------



## KenpoGirl

About 3 weeks ago when my other training fell through.  You know the story.  

Hey, I've done Tracy, Ak, and now IKCA just think of it as well rounded training.   

dot
:asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *About 3 weeks ago when my other training fell through.  You know the story.
> 
> Hey, I've done Tracy, Ak, and now IKCA just think of it as well rounded training.
> 
> dot
> :asian: *



What other training fell thru and how Kenpo girl?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _*What other training fell thru and how Kenpo girl? *



Nothing that is that important it needs to be aired here.

The instructor and I had a clash of personalities so I chose to discontinue my association with him.  :shrug:  Happens all the time to students all over the world.  

Fortunately I have friends near by that I will be training with, so I will continue to train and one day I will have my BB in AK knowing I didn't have to belittle myself to get it.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Nothing that is that important it needs to be aired here.
> 
> The instructor and I had a clash of personalities so I chose to discontinue my association with him.  :shrug:  Happens all the time to students all over the world.
> 
> Fortunately I have friends near by that I will be training with, so I will continue to train and one day I will have my BB in AK knowing I didn't have to belittle myself to get it.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *




Yes it does!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Yes it does! *


Dot made a very good decision, not to publicly air differences with an instructor.  It shows good judgement and respect.  I think we should show the same and respect her decision.:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

To all the discussion of Kenpo Styles guys, I see people voting but no comments.  It's a worthy discussion.  To see who is in what style and how they feel about it.

As I said my main training will be in American Kenpo it is a style that I am very comfortable with, it suits my personality.  But I also believe that the IKCA system has a lot of merit and I am pleased to be participating in that style as well.  I've only just started so I can really compare the two styles except to say I see a lot of simularity in the techniques.  I'm looking forward to seeing what comes next.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *To all the discussion of Kenpo Styles guys, I see people voting but no comments.  It's a worthy discussion.  To see who is in what style and how they feel about it.
> 
> As I said my main training will be in American Kenpo it is a style that I am very comfortable with, it suits my personality.  But I also believe that the IKCA system has a lot of merit and I am pleased to be participating in that style as well.  I've only just started so I can really compare the two styles except to say I see a lot of simularity in the techniques.  I'm looking forward to seeing what comes next.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



I thought the style vs style thing was on another forum, but OK, I'll chime in.

I study EPAK because, as Mr. Conatser says, Mr. Parker had AK to a level of high sophistication in his last days and I find that when I work out with other stylists that I can apply Kenpo to enhance/suppliment and improve whatever is going on even when grappling on the ground.  For this reason I have no desire to study another empty-handed striking art. I am interested in a little more club and knife stuff and some of that mystical "chi" stuff but not someone elses idea of how to hit and in what order to hit.  

Also, as I know the overskill vs overkill argument was recently brought up elsewhere, I VERY often use Part of a technique in sparring or improvising so I believe that Mr. Parker's techniques are well-constructed and not useless overkill. 

ESPECIALLY what I have seen of the extensions like the one to Clutching Feathers which was the first one I learned and where I got the official introduction to the Quarter-Beat timing I'd heard so much about.

And good job on not airing your laundry on the forum Kenpogirl. I thought your answers were sufficient and well-constructed.
:asian:


----------



## molson

AK and Tracys blend..

Mostly AK techniques with additional Tracys katas and techniques added


----------



## Mikey

EPAK Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been in other styles, and AK is way beyond the others in far too many ways to list.

American Kenpo......
"To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, but to feel is to BELEIVE"

Mikey


----------



## brianhunter

> _Originally posted by Mikey _
> 
> *EPAK Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been in other styles, and AK is way beyond the others in far too many ways to list.
> 
> American Kenpo......
> "To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, but to feel is to BELEIVE"
> 
> Mikey *



I seen your profile said "American Karate" and your from Wichita? Where you with Roger Carpenter for a while? I was in his school when in was on George Washington blvd in the 80's


----------



## warrior.mama

I have had the privilege of studying Chinese Kenpo for 6+ years.  I am now beginning to also study American Kenpo.  Both are through my sifu's lineage under Mr. Parker.

To paraphrase my sifu - this adds more tools to my arsenal.  I sincerely appreciate his sharing both with our school.

It's a crazy world out there - I want all the tools and training I can get!  

Oss
Judy aka warrior.mama


----------



## c2kenpo

Just adding my two bits..

EPAK taught down through the AKKS system.

Dave


----------



## Kenpomachine

I like it's fluidity and versatility.

It adapts to any situation!!


----------



## John Bishop

I would be one of the "others" Kajukenbo.  
Interesting thing about "Shaolin Kenpo" it was actually one of the many style names that William Chow used in his lifetime.  It came after "Kenpo Karate", "Goshinjitsu Kai Kenpo Karate", and before "Kara-Ho Kempo Karate".  
Ralph Castro and his brother trained with Chow up to about brown belt.  When Ralph moved to the mainland he went under GM Parker and received his black belt from him.  When they parted ways he got permission to use the name "Shaolin Kenpo from Chow, since Chow was then using the name "Kara-ho".  To show respect for GM Parker, he adopted GM Parkers original patch.
Neither Ralph Castro or Fred Villari or Victor (Sonny) Gascon founded the "Shaolin Kenpo/Kempo" system.  It was just a name that William Chow used to market his kenpo classes when none of the Chinese would teach kung fu to outsiders.


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *I would be one of the "others" Kajukenbo.
> Interesting thing about "Shaolin Kenpo" it was actually one of the many style names that William Chow used in his lifetime.  It came after "Kenpo Karate", "Goshinjitsu Kai Kenpo Karate", and before "Kara-Ho Kempo Karate".
> Ralph Castro and his brother trained with Chow up to about brown belt.  When Ralph moved to the mainland he went under GM Parker and received his black belt from him.  When they parted ways he got permission to use the name "Shaolin Kenpo from Chow, since Chow was then using the name "Kara-ho".  To show respect for GM Parker, he adopted GM Parkers original patch.
> Neither Ralph Castro or Fred Villari or Victor (Sonny) Gascon founded the "Shaolin Kenpo/Kempo" system.  It was just a name that William Chow used to market his kenpo classes when none of the Chinese would teach kung fu to outsiders. *



As usual John, you're on the money.


----------



## cassidy

Kajukembo. Hopefully one day EPAK with Doc so I can pick his brain on movements and the original EPAK system.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> *Kajukembo. Hopefully one day EPAK with Doc so I can pick his brain on movements and the original EPAK system. *



Better wait till after the Super Bowl, He's in Hog Heaven right now!

Signed,

Al "Darth Vader" Davis


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Better wait till after the Super Bowl, He's in Hog Heaven right now!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Al "Darth Vader" Davis *



I am not! Well sorta! In football parlance "hog heaven" would technically be the Redskins. I'm a part of the RAIDER NATION. Oh forget it. GO RAIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I am not! Well sorta! In football parlance "hog heaven" would technically be the Redskins. I'm a part of the RAIDER NATION. Oh forget it. GO RAIDERS!!!!!!! *



Very true, a poor choice of words on my part. They last tasted Hog back in, what, 84?

Time to dig my Silver/Black out of the closet. Too bad though, there won't be a ticket left. All of Oakland will be there!


----------



## cassidy

Well on this I must disagree since it is not kenpo. But the Bucs rule, and Oakland will soon find out. After all Coach Gruden went to the better team.


----------



## bahenlaura

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Dot made a very good decision, not to publicly air differences with an instructor.  It shows good judgement and respect.  I think we should show the same and respect her decision.:asian: *



Right on friend.

:soapbox:


----------



## bahenlaura

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *To all the discussion of Kenpo Styles guys, I see people voting but no comments.  It's a worthy discussion.  To see who is in what style and how they feel about it.
> 
> As I said my main training will be in American Kenpo it is a style that I am very comfortable with, it suits my personality.  But I also believe that the IKCA system has a lot of merit and I am pleased to be participating in that style as well.  I've only just started so I can really compare the two styles except to say I see a lot of simularity in the techniques.  I'm looking forward to seeing what comes next.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



 
Ok here it goes;

I study American Kenpo from Si-Bok Tom Kelly in wichita kansas. I have done so since 1990. In this short time I have seen so much information, so many Tech, so many forms, that one can not possibly master or even get close to knowing it well during his life time. Everyone is so busy looking for that ultimate art, when all along it is you who makes it the ultimate art. Complex, simplicity is the key.
that is why i only live, breath Kenpo. In it, i have found a universe of wonder and intrigue.
Your Brother in Art
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

thats a universal statement!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *thats a universal statement! *



If you're trying to hypnotize me with that symbol, it's working.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *If you're trying to hypnotize me with that symbol, it's working. *



You're getting sleepy.........  s l e e p y ......... s   l   e   e    p   yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:shrug:


----------



## liam

This is my firts post so I'd like first to say hi to every one!

To respond to the question: I practice kempo shin gi tai in Brussels (Belgium).


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You're getting sleepy.........  s l e e p y ......... s   l   e   e    p   yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:shrug: *




:erg:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by liam _
> *This is my firts post so I'd like first to say hi to every one!
> 
> To respond to the question: I practice kempo shin gi tai in Brussels (Belgium). *



Welcome to the Unique and Playful World of Kenpo!

Wow, now I know another "muscles from Brussels" person!

Cool


----------



## liam

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:erg: *



lol- I won't compare with Van Damme's martial skills but I guess I might be a better actor...

 

if you'd like more information concerning the style I practice (propably not very known in the states) here's a link.

http://shingitai-kempo.cyclone.be/


I'm currently orange belt en hope to be green in a couple of months.
Daniel Hayen is my shihan

PS Shin gi tai is in many ways alike to America kempo.


----------



## jules

this is my first post , I really enjoy reading what everyone has to say... keeping my interest peeked!


----------



## jules

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Tracy, but being wined, and dined by the IKKO! :rofl: *





   Be strong!!  Weakness is not what we're known for!


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by jules _
> *Be strong!!  Weakness is not what we're known for! *



Must................hold.......tongue.......................in check.   Comments.................ready .........................to........burst......forth.


----------



## lonekimono

AMERICAN CHINESE 
KENPO KARATE SYSTEM:asian: 


                       YOURS IN KENPO


----------



## KanoLives

In the process of studing Chinese Kempo Karate.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy

American Kenpo till the end

:samurai:


----------



## gman

I am new to EPAK but think it's awsome. Always lookig forward to the next lesson and hate it when it's over.


----------



## FlashingDaggers

AMERICAN CHINESE KENPO KARATE SYSTEM :asian:


----------



## Greggers69

Yes American Kenpo thru the AKKI.   :asian:


----------



## Mark L

My instructor emphasizes three areas:
1) Cerio's kempo plus Kara-Ho forms and line techniques
2) BJJ
3) Ppressure point applications to 1 and 2


----------



## Nate_Hoopes

I take tracys, but have nothing against the EPAK guys, if it had been around here i would have checked out both schools. I have no other choice here, within 15 miles of my house there are (im not joking here i researched for 4 months before i settled on a school) 77 TKD schools, 5 Aikido schools, 1 Kuk sool won school, and 1 Tracy's kenpo school. I actually looked into kuksoolwon but that school wanted $300 a month for group only lessons, plus you were required to purchase theire GI to the tune of $125 which was basicallly a middle weight gi (not even a heavy) with an iron-on patch. So i settled on Tracy. So far its the best i can do.


----------



## lonekimono

Hey nate don't worry, back in 1965 i started in tracys,than i went to PARKERS .
it;s kenpo.



              yours in kenpo





> when you hit your finger with the hammer did you yell  OWL        (tracy)


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

I study a Kenpo curriculum that split from Parker & Tracy before they split from each other.  It's not what Parker teaches today.  Not what Tracy teaches today.  Hard for me to answer the pole.  Guess I'll just have to answer "other".


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *I study a Kenpo curriculum that split from Parker & Tracy before they split from each other.  It's not what Parker teaches today.  Not what Tracy teaches today.  Hard for me to answer the pole.  Guess I'll just have to answer "other".
> 
> *



 That's ok, close enough. I'll adopt you. From one good looking Kenpoist to another, Welcome!


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

Mr. Castillo:  Thank you for your support on this and several other threads.  I'm an opinionated SOB and can be a on-line trouble maker.  But, my intention is always to get people to think outside of the box and be open to new arts, techniques, methods, and approaches.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Mr. Castillo:  Thank you for your support on this and several other threads.  I'm an opinionated SOB and can be a on-line trouble maker.  But, my intention is always to get people to think outside of the box and be open to new arts, techniques, methods, and approaches. *



Opinionated, eh? Fifty pushups, now!& no back talk!


----------



## nahkohewalker

EPAK  ALL THE WAY


----------



## Touch Of Death

I'm an other with a strong American Kenpo background. I can attack and defend any system in the same breath. I'll even go to task on the semantics of a word. I will try to offend as few people as possible if possible. Tabula Rosa to the end.


----------



## yamabushi

I am a student of Mr. Bill Packer who was a student of the late Mr. Tomas Connor. I voted as an "other."


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> *I take tracys, but have nothing against the EPAK guys, if it had been around here i would have checked out both schools. I have no other choice here, within 15 miles of my house there are (im not joking here i researched for 4 months before i settled on a school) 77 TKD schools, 5 Aikido schools, 1 Kuk sool won school, and 1 Tracy's kenpo school. I actually looked into kuksoolwon but that school wanted $300 a month for group only lessons, plus you were required to purchase theire GI to the tune of $125 which was basicallly a middle weight gi (not even a heavy) with an iron-on patch. So i settled on Tracy. So far its the best i can do. *



Nate, you better practice more. The dog had a upper hand on you! I wouldn't want to pas it on to Master Al that you got bested by a K-9. (Just teasing!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey nate don't worry, back in 1965 i started in tracys,than i went to PARKERS .
> it;s kenpo.
> 
> 
> 
> yours in kenpo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you hit your finger with the hammer did you yell  OWL        (tracy)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> TRAITOR! (Just teasing) . How long were you with Tracys, and who was your instructor? Where you located at?
> 
> Thanks:asian:


----------



## Shodan

I started with Ed Parker's American Kenpo and have never been able to find anything I like better!!  Still a Parkerist here!!  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ukideshi

Not to ruffle feathers further, but, where do Grandmaster Chow and Grandmaster Mitose fit in under Shaolin Kempo.  As I understood, they played a large part of the bringing of the art to the US by way of Hawaii.


----------



## rmcrobertson

Think of Shaolin as a great grand-uncle, and why are you posting this in several places? maybe it's just me, but I get the feeling that you might want to ask what you're really asking...


----------



## Sergio Jódar

Ed parker´s American Kenpo. I think all the Kenpo systems are great, but EPAK is more sophysticated.


----------



## 8253

i am other type :btg:


----------



## XkempoX

Shaolin Kempo. Now training in Muay Thai/JKD and soon FMA.....


----------



## KenpoSamurai

I am a beginner in American Kenpo and I love it, I am new but I realy enjoy it.


----------



## wisdomstrikes

I have a 6th degree black belt in Shaolin kempo (Villari), A 5th degree black belt in American Kenpo, and a 2nd degree black belt in Nick Cerio's kenpo. And Although My true heart goes towards the Villari system, I think Ed Parkers kenpo is the most thorough of them all. The only reason why I put the Villari system first is only because of the people I have trained with. They are the original Villari Black belts, and they are the reason I have attained such knowledge of the arts. But American kenpo is a very very close second. I originaly started my training with Nick Cerio but once Villari left and started his own organization I left to train with him. I left Nick Cerio just after receiving my 2nd degree black belt from him.
-WISDOMSTRIKES


----------



## Pacificshore

Originally a form of Chinese Kenpo.  Now I do Kara-Ho Kempo.


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT

Shaolin Kempo-for Me. Kempo In General Is Just Awsome. I Look At It As A Mixed Breed-speed Of Kung-fu And Strength Of Karate.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

Someone explain to me what the hell is Shaolin Kempo/kenpo or Chinese Kempo/kenpo???

I hear and see ppl post this all the time ,but there is no actual Shaolin Kempo or Chinese Kempo.

Although ppl use Chuan Fa/Quan Fa to explain it ,the word while used in both the japanese and chinese languages means the same ,but is not the same.

So people see Chuan Fa/Quan Fa and think it means the same as kempo/kenpo ,but it doesn't. Kempo/Kenpo is from *Okinawa ,it mixes both japanese and chinese techniques ,but it's not kung fu.*

*jeff*


----------



## XkempoX

wisdomstrikes said:
			
		

> I have a 6th degree black belt in Shaolin kempo (Villari), A 5th degree black belt in American Kenpo, and a 2nd degree black belt in Nick Cerio's kenpo. And Although My true heart goes towards the Villari system, I think Ed Parkers kenpo is the most thorough of them all. The only reason why I put the Villari system first is only because of the people I have trained with. They are the original Villari Black belts, and they are the reason I have attained such knowledge of the arts. But American kenpo is a very very close second. I originaly started my training with Nick Cerio but once Villari left and started his own organization I left to train with him. I left Nick Cerio just after receiving my 2nd degree black belt from him.
> -WISDOMSTRIKES


Since you've studied both system (Shaolin and American), are there any similarities between the two, as far as forms, combinations or maneuvers are concern? Or are they totally different from each other? Would appreciate your input on this.


----------



## John Bishop

Black Tiger Fist said:
			
		

> Someone explain to me what the hell is Shaolin Kempo/kenpo or Chinese Kempo/kenpo???
> 
> I hear and see ppl post this all the time ,but there is no actual Shaolin Kempo or Chinese Kempo.
> 
> Although ppl use Chuan Fa/Quan Fa to explain it ,the word while used in both the japanese and chinese languages means the same ,but is not the same.
> 
> So people see Chuan Fa/Quan Fa and think it means the same as kempo/kenpo ,but it doesn't. Kempo/Kenpo is from *Okinawa ,it mixes both japanese and chinese techniques ,but it's not kung fu.*
> 
> *jeff*


 
"Karate", "Kung Fu", "Kenpo", "Jujitsu", etc. have all become generic names to describe hundreds of systems of martial arts.  
It is no longer possible to just say that someone pratices "karate" or "jujitsu".  There are just too many systems and subsystems of these arts.
"Kenpo/Kempo" has become the same way.  Even in Japan and Okinawa you couldn't just refer to your art as "Kempo".  
Most of the "Kenpo" practiced in America comes from the Mitose/Chow lineages of Hawaii.  And as has already been discussed several times here, the roots of Hawaiian Kenpo are uncertain to say the least.  As these Hawaiian kenpo systems evolved and changed, they were given names to separate them from other kenpo systems.  Most names giving credit to the developer, or region of origin, or emphasis on type of techniques.  
I'm sure the Shaolin Kenpo/Kempo practitioners just want to identify themselves with their emphasis on the Chinese elements contained in kenpo. While the American Kenpo people want to identify themselves with the modifications that SGM Parker added to kenpo after he moved to mainland America.
There is also "American Karate", "American Tae Kwon Do", "Chinese Karate" etc,etc, etc.  A name is just a name.  

Check this link for a listing of Hawaiian Kenpo subsystems

http://kajukenboinfo.com/kenpofamilytree.cfm


----------



## mj-hi-yah

John Bishop said:
			
		

> "Karate", "Kung Fu", "Kenpo", "Jujitsu", etc. have all become generic names to describe hundreds of systems of martial arts.
> It is no longer possible to just say that someone pratices "karate" or "jujitsu". There are just too many systems and subsystems of these arts.


:asian: Mr. Bishop,

This is interesting. In your opinion do you think it would be incorrect to tell people that you study karate if you are a Kenpo stylist? I usually will tell people karate, because it provides some frame of reference for people who have little or no knowledge of martial studies. 

Thanks,
MJ :asian:


----------



## John Bishop

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :asian: Mr. Bishop,
> 
> This is interesting. In your opinion do you think it would be incorrect to tell people that you study karate if you are a Kenpo stylist? I usually will tell people karate, because it provides some frame of reference for people who have little or no knowledge of martial studies.
> 
> Thanks,
> MJ :asian:


I guess it depends on who your talking to.  Most people not in the arts consider everything done in a gi; "karate".  So most of us just refer to our striking/kicking arts as "karate" around the general public.  
Then when you run into someone with some knowledge of the arts, they normally ask "what style"? 
And then when you run into someone with some more knowledge of the arts, they tend to ask about "your lineage"?
But if you tell someone in the general public that you practice "kenpo" or "Kajukenbo", they ussually respond with; "what's that, some kind of karate"?:idunno:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

Discussion usually went this way:

Questioner:  What did you say you do? :idunno: 
Me:  Kenpo Karate :supcool: 
Questioner:  Hunh?  What's that? :idunno: 
Me:  It's like Kung Fu mixed with Karate. :ultracool 
Questioner:  Oh. :idunno: 
Me:  Yes, it involves a lot of slapping and stomping.  
Questioner:  Do you need to wear a mullet?  
Me:  No. :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

John Bishop said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on who your talking to.


That's how I feel too. I like how you put it!





			
				OldFatKenpoka said:
			
		

> Discussion usually went this way:
> 
> Questioner: What did you say you do? :idunno:
> Me: Kenpo Karate :supcool:
> Questioner: Hunh? What's that? :idunno:
> Me: It's like Kung Fu mixed with Karate. :ultracool
> Questioner: Oh. :idunno:
> Me: Yes, it involves a lot of slapping and stomping.
> Questioner: Do you need to wear a mullet?
> Me: No. :uhyeah:


 PERFECT!  

Thanks guys,
MJ :asian:


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

John Bishop said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on who your talking to. Most people not in the arts consider everything done in a gi; "karate". So most of us just refer to our striking/kicking arts as "karate" around the general public.
> Then when you run into someone with some knowledge of the arts, they normally ask "what style"?
> And then when you run into someone with some more knowledge of the arts, they tend to ask about "your lineage"?
> But if you tell someone in the general public that you practice "kenpo" or "Kajukenbo", they ussually respond with; "what's that, some kind of karate"?:idunno:


John,

Thank you very much for that informative explanation:supcool: 

That was a very good explanation ,it answered all my questions.

jeff


----------



## jay72

Hello 
My first post.
I study Prof.Nick Cerio's Kenpo & JuiJitsu ..
I am a newbie yellow belt @ 31 yrs of age Its a new way of life lol
my son is a purple belt hesbeen with the school for a yr and a half ..
He wanted me to get healthy and stop smoking and start karate so i stoped smoking and 6 moths later i joined .I am truly glad i did...
my teachers are wonderfull people to be around . 
well thats it for me BTW nice forum.
take care 
Jason


----------



## scfgabe

American Kenpo (AKKI)


----------



## KenpoGuy71

I chose 'other' as I have the most experience in Chinese Kempo (Prof. Chow's lineage / Kara Ho), as I trained in it over a 7 year period. 

I have the greatest affinity with EPAK in which I trained for about 3 years... 

I am currently on a hiatus from any training, due to a knee injury (torn meniscus and a torn Patella tendon) sustained during training (BJJ). But, my goal is to get back to training in EPAK within the next year (provided my injury heals properly), and hopefully with Dr. Chapel. 

I've also had some experience with Japanese Jujutsu, Japanese Swordmanship, Tai Ji (with some Xing Yi and Ba Gua), BJJ, JKD, Kyokushinkai and Ashihara Karate over the past 25 years.

Happy Holidays!

KG


----------



## Colin_Linz

I guess Im another other. I train in Shorinji Kempo, and have done so since 1988. From what I have seen it is quite different to American Kempo.

I too suffer from the, what do you do? Oh Shorinji Kempo, whats that like? It would be totally wrong for me to say that I do Karate, as Shorinji Kempo is very different to Karate.

There is a couple of links in my signature block if anyones interested in learning more.


----------



## Gin-Gin

bahenlaura said:
			
		

> In this short time I have seen so much information, so many Techs, so many forms, that one cannot possibly master or even get close to knowing it well during his/her lifetime. Everyone is so busy looking for that ultimate art, when all along it is you who makes it the ultimate art. Complex, simplicity is the key. That is why I only live, breathe Kenpo. In it, I have found a universe of wonder and intrigue. Your Brother in Art
> :asian:


Very well said, Mr. Eskandarion.  Hope you, Mrs. Eskandarion, Sibok & everyone in Wichita are doing well.

Your Kenpo Sister,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## dmdfromhamilton

Personaly i'm learning american kenpo from larry tatums tapes and using it to supplement my training. My Instructor also holds a BB in kenpo (but he dosn't teach it) and therefore can check for mistakes when he has time. Also i call all martial arts karate when talking to non martial artists cause ppl think if they havn't heard of it and if i say kung fu which my main style is related to they think of modern wushu done by jackie chan and jet li


----------



## Twin Fist

Tell them you study "Martial Arts" if they ask, then tell them the details


----------



## youngboot

Kajukenpo  ( not Kajukenbo )


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

NEw here, but am on martialartsplanet, and kempotalk.com, and kempoinfo.com

My main style is Nick Cerio/Shaolin Kempo with BJJ/Eskrima/Mua Thai/MMa all added in.
From San Diego, California, and my master is a 5th degree black belt, soon going for his 6th, and has been taking martial arts since he was almost 9.


----------



## Milt G.

Hello,
Late reply, perhaps.
New to the program here...

I am primarily a Tracy's Kenpo practitioner, since the very late 60's.
Had 10 years Kosho-Ryu Kempo (Juchnik system) training.
Have been practicing American Kenpo, for the most part, since 2001.

Just enough different "Ken/mpo's" to really muddy the stream.  Well, at least the stream is still running.  As of this post, anyway.  

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## mwd0818

Just saw this one pop up . . .

American Kenpo (Ed Parker)

Shaolin Kempo (Villari) - which wasn't an option, as the poll listed Shaolin Ke*n*po which is from Mr. Ralph Castro.


----------



## Carol

Great to see you "over here" Marcus


----------



## mwd0818

Carol Kaur said:


> Great to see you "over here" Marcus



So many more posts though . . . I got used to coming in and replying to all the posts on KT before I even grab my coffee!  Now, I'm trying to keep myself from reading everything over here - I have SOME work to do!!!

Thanks Carol!!


----------



## celtic_crippler

mwd0818 said:


> So many more posts though . . . I got used to coming in and replying to all the posts on KT before I even grab my coffee! Now, I'm trying to keep myself from reading everything over here - I have SOME work to do!!!
> 
> Thanks Carol!!


 
Yeah...KT is like a gateway drug...LOL


----------



## mwd0818

I read EVERYTHING on KT though . . . I have to be careful on MT here though.  I can only read so many TKD threads per day.  Otherwise my head explodes . . .


----------



## Xinglu

Kara-Ho Kempo (10 years)
American Kenpo (5 years)
Shaolin Kempo (2 years)


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

shaolinmonkmark said:


> NEw here, but am on martialartsplanet, and kempotalk.com, and kempoinfo.com
> 
> My main style is Nick Cerio/Shaolin Kempo with BJJ/Eskrima/Mua Thai/MMa all added in.
> From San Diego, California, and my master is a 5th degree black belt, soon going for his 6th, and has been taking martial arts since he was almost 9.


 
i love ALL kempo!
I got into kempo, because:
#1 Speakman's perfect weapon(looked realistic on the streets, good flow.)

#2 Growing up, it was the art itself i saw that made "Street Sense" to me.
I grew up with a judo/Boxing/wrestling  type of experiences.Kempo(yes EPAK too) became my drug.
Seriously!
Ask MArlon!
Anyhoo.
Enough rambling.Gotta practice.


----------



## Kenpo17

I have been studying Mr. Parker's Kenpo for 11 years, I have also studied some Chinese Kempo, and also some Tracey's Kenpo.  But primarily I study Parker's American Kenpo.


----------



## evenflow1121

Parker Kenpo here


----------



## lookey13

I have just started studying Ed Parker's American Kenpo.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

EPAK, Parker/Planas lineage


----------



## K831

Nick Cerios Kenpo

Tracys Kenpo

American Kenpo  Kenpo 2000 / Skip Hancock

American Kenpo  LTKKA / Larry Tatum

American Kenpo  AKKI / Paul Mills (Currently and, if I can help it, forever)


----------



## shima

I recently started studying American Kenpo, so although not new to martial arts in general (been studying martial arts since 2000), I'm still relatively new (3 months new) to Kenpo


----------



## OKenpo942

EPAK here as well. Love it. Welcome to MT, Tad.


----------



## Inkspill

K831 said:


> Nick Cerios Kenpo
> 
> Tracys Kenpo
> 
> American Kenpo  Kenpo 2000 / Skip Hancock
> 
> American Kenpo  LTKKA / Larry Tatum
> 
> American Kenpo  AKKI / Paul Mills (Currently and, if I can help it, forever)


 

are you studying with Mr. Mills directly?  I've heard that he is in Wyoming, but his website didn't indicate that he has an active school?  I'm in Colorado close to the Wyo border, also studying AK from a 1st gen.


----------



## K831

Inkspill said:


> are you studying with Mr. Mills directly?  I've heard that he is in Wyoming, but his website didn't indicate that he has an active school?  I'm in Colorado close to the Wyo border, also studying AK from a 1st gen.



No sir, I study under one of his BB's. I as I understand it, there are two active schools in Wyoming, and one in Colorado. I can get you their contact info, if you're interested. 

I believe Mr. Mills teaches only at AKKI regional camps, local camps, and active school visits.


----------



## Inkspill

I would like very much for info if it's handy. I'm interested to meet other Kenpoists and learn how they express their art.


----------



## shima

Is it possible to change your vote? I don't think so :/ 

I was tracing back the lineage of my master's studies...

Bill Grossman -> Rick Alemany -> Ralph Castro -> Ed Parker

And well Ralph Castro = Shaolin Kenpo, so I think I should have actually answered that instead of EPAK. Woops.


----------



## K831

Inkspill said:


> I would like very much for info if it's handy. I'm interested to meet other Kenpoists and learn how they express their art.



This is from the old list I have. Give them a try. If they don't work, let me know, and I'll follow up with my instructor. 

*Wyoming*
         Mark Keller
        7th Degree Black Belt
        (307) 789-9205
mkeller@allwest.net

        Dan Sellerolli
         6th Degree Black Belt
        (307) 789-7492
dsellero@AllWest.net


*Colorado*
         Mickey & Lori Holgate
        6th Degree Black Belt
        (970) 349-7796
mickandlori@yahoo.com


----------



## Inkspill

thanks friend, I will try contacting them! mucho appreciated : )


----------

